# Hi



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Don't know if anybody remembers George and I. Just dropped by to read forum and say hi. We are still in Florida and doing well. George has not had any further problems with his patellas. I had a few health problems but doing better. George is far from perfect (as am I) but is a good dog and we get along very well. I had to fly back to Michigan recently for a funeral and board him for 8 days at the vet and he handled it well. 

We have alligators in the lake and Florida panthers that wander by (George thinks he can take them on) so George is never off leash. George is not big on running around outside anyway. He gets 2 walks a day and that's enough for him.

Hope everybody is well. 

Mike & George


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Mike,

I remember you and remember George even as a Puppy. I remember you posting lots and lots of pictures of him.

I am glad you two are doing well and welcome back!

How about posting some more pics of George? :ear:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I remember you too! And.....where are the pictures of George? You know the rules...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi, Mike! Glad you came back to check in! It's good to hear that Georgie is doing well. Yes, I can imagine he'd like to take on the panthers, as long as you're at the other end of the leash! They tend to be very brave when Mommy or Daddy are right there.

We got a new puppy last April and Abby just loves him - they play and play! That is him in my avatar but he's grown a lot since then!

We'd love to see some pictures of the big boy Georgie! Welcome back and stick around!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Mike, glad to see you back on the board. We need pictures of Georgie!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Mike, it's so good to see you back again on the Forum. Would love to see some pictures of you and George. Welcome back!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi, Mike! It is good to hear from you and hear that you and George are doing well! Yes, it would be great to see some updated pictures of George!

Augie got a new little brother while you have been away from the forum. 

Don't be a stranger!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Mike and George, I have thought of you both often and am glad to hear both doing well.
George was always such a forum cutie. Would love a pic of sweet George. Stay well!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mike, you and George have been missed here. I'm so glad things are going well (or as well as any of us can expect, I suppose). I used to look forward to your updates. Are you enjoying living in Florida?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, I remember your posts...and everyone is right, photos please!!! Glad things are going well in Florida..


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Of COURSE we remember you! It's neat to hear from you, and we'd sure like some photos!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Mike! Glad you are both well. Thanks for the update.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Mike it is good to hear from you. 
Happy George is doing well.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Well come back, you heard them all. Pictures, Picture, and more of George. Hope your health is better.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome back! :wave:I remember you both very well also. Hope you post some new photos!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Forgot to post pic of george. We are both doing well.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

George is all grown up and it looks like George kept a lot of his puppy coloring. He is handsome boy for sure!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

He is so big already!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

One more pic from same photoshoot. George has been a great dog. Think we are off for an ice cream cone. Its 80 degrees and sunny and just came back from the pool.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mike, he looks so cute, and silky soft. I could have done without the pool and ice cream reference since it's cold in New York today.  In all truth though, we've had a wonderful winter here (poo poo poo).

We're all so lucky to have our loving little shadows. Sounds like the move to Florida was perfect for you both.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome back Mike & George! I just love those black & tan boys!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, the black and tan is beautiful and George is a handsome lad.


----------

